# G4016 carriage and cross slide locks?



## ChrisAttebery (Jan 23, 2018)

Hello,

I just bought a G4016 clone and I'm trying to find out how you lock the carriage and cross slides. I don't see any thumb screws and there isn't anything about them in the manual. 

Thanks,


Chris


----------



## DAT510 (Jan 23, 2018)

The G4016 looks like a geared head version of my lathe.  The carriage looks quite similar.  On my lathe the Carriage Lock is where the Red Arrow is.  Neither the Cross-slide or Compound on my lathe have locks.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Jan 23, 2018)

For the cross slide and compound locks, many of us loosen one nut on one of the gib screws and snug that screw down for a lock.


----------



## ChrisAttebery (Jan 23, 2018)

OK, I'll look at that hole on the carriage tonight. 

Looking at the manual there are M6x1 set screws (655, 656) on the cross slide and compound where my 12x36 BDL had thumbscrews. I'll pick up some thumb screws the next time I'm at the HW store.


----------



## ChrisAttebery (Jan 24, 2018)

DAT520, it's right where you said it was. Thanks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

